# HCG injection for recurrent miscarriage?



## Liveinhope

Hi everyone,

I have just turned 39 and have had 5 recurrent miscarriages (early at around 5 weeks). I found out that I am pregnant with chance number 6 last week and was given a HCG injection to try and sustain the pregnancy. I have these weekly for the next few weeks (subject to be not losing the baby)

HAs anyone had this treatment?

The worse thing is that I have no idea if I am still pregnant..............until 1 6 week scan.....or my period arrives........

Nicola.x


----------



## who's_mummy

Congratulations on your pregnancy and :hugs: for all of the uncertainty.

I think this is what my sister had, she had two m/c after her first baby was born and then when she got pregnant again she had regular injections. My nephew is now a boisterous 10yr old so it def worked in her case!

Sending lots of sticky glue your way

:hug:
Gemma x


----------



## honey08

im not sure hun, but i wish u all the best ..... also after a mmc i started taking baby asprin,it helps with implantation :hugs:


----------



## Liveinhope

Thanks for the replies.

It is worse than the 2ww this!!! Plus this would be my first child so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Widger

Hopefully this time will be the time for you. I've heard people take baby aspirin too.


----------



## JASMAK

I haven't heard of this, but I really hope it works!!! Also, I am going to ask about it at my appointment on Tuesday, as I too have recurrent m/c. :hug:


----------



## haaza123

I havent heard of this either. I found out i am pregnant after my fouth mc. I've got my first gyne appointment on Wednesday so i will ak about that injection too.

:hug:


----------



## lise2912

Hi Nicola

Congratulations on your pg.

I had to reply to your post because i am hoping it will give you some hope.

I have just put my little Olivia Rose who is 3 weeks old tomorrow in her moses basket i cannot believe she is here!!
We have 2DS then we decided to try for another baby between Dec 06 & Dec 07 i had 3 rmcs. We had the tests at epu all came back normal so we decided to try once more.
So nine months began last April i started on asprin 75mg & HCG injections 3 times a week as soon as i got BFP! We were scanned every 2 weeks until 14 weeks then stopped the injections at 16 weeks. I am convinced that the HCG injections helped to sustain the pg all my losses were between 8-9 weeks when i lost all pg symptoms.
Love Lise & Olivia Rose x x x
I know it is scary that first scan but i hope that you have a successful pg like i did with Olivia:hug:


----------



## bklove

wow. It sounds hopeful, so good luck to you! I think i'll ask about that as well the next time I get a positive on that stick. I'm tired of going through the mc process.


----------



## Liveinhope

All, I had my 2nd HCG this morning - but now I have light brown discharge which is normal for me before a period. I am sure that this means my 6th loss.


----------



## Soonerwolfie

Liveinhope said:


> All, I had my 2nd HCG this morning - but now I have light brown discharge which is normal for me before a period. I am sure that this means my 6th loss.

Not necessarily. I hope this is just old blood and your bean is safely implanting. I really am crossing my fingers for you!! :hug:


----------



## onemorego

Hi I was reading your post and would love to know how your injections went? 

I have a little boy of 2.5 but have also suffered 5 miscarriages, I found out 3 days ago I am pregnant again which for many would be an amazing discovery but as I am sure youll understand it just means I am back on the emotional rollercoaster!

I have heard a little about injections but am not really sure what they involve, I see my specialist next month and will ask her about them.


----------



## MrsJD

Firstly Nicola sorry for your losses! I too have had 5 in a year and am 38, my gyne never mentioned these to me however, I've read about this on the internet. My gyne is referring me to the NKC trial in liverpool.

:hugs:


----------



## shaz2

hi girls, im very interested in these injections as ive also had 14 miscarriages and no one has mentioned them to me, im just wondering is i should contact my consultant about them as im currently in middle of ivf treatment.


----------



## onemorego

Shaz2, oh my 14 im really sorry to hear that!! I know how upsetting/frustrating 5 is so you must be tearing your hair out. I have heard a few people talk about this injection, you have it as soon as you find out your preg but no doctor has suggested it to me, in fact the doctors I have seen have not given me much hope at all. I go back to get my first set of test results next month so hopefully they may give me a bit more to go on!

The specialist at the hospital has also told me to wait 6 months between mis so she won't be happy when I tell her Im preg, well I am today anyway who knows where I will be in 4 weeks, sorry I am a bit fed up at the mo.

I have so many questions but I wont bombard you, have they been able to pinpoint anything? 

Laura x


----------



## Smiler13

Best wishes ladies. 

Doctors seem to disagree on whether certain things (HCG, progesterone, aspirin, heparin, steroids) should be used in various circumstances: so there is probably different practice according to who your doctor is. It's really confusing.


----------



## shaz2

hi onemorego, how are you? im the same yerself i havent been told anything about these injections myself, i was sent to st marys in london where they discovered i have anti philosphid syndrome so i take asprin and heparin injection when im pregnant, i still miscarried while doing these so getting tested now for few other things. feel free to ask away thats what we are all here for..

smiler13 i totally agree with you, different doctors use different methods! And yes it is confusing especially when you hear other people talking bout different things, it gets u thinking why arnt i on that...etc..

hope use are all well

shaz


----------

